# Permanently and completely disable ESP/ASR on 2010 VW Passat 2.0FSI (110KW) Variant 4Motion?



## vassilisg (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello to everybody!

My name is Vassilis and I own a 2010 VW Passat Variant 2.0FSI (110KW) 4Motion. This car has a normally aspirated engine.

I would like your help regarding the following aspects. During driving, and especially in tight corners with poor tarmac, I have realised that ESP does not let the 4Motion system live up to its expectations. What I mean by this is that when the car starts losing grip the ESP comes into play and when it finishes straightening the car's behaviour then it lets 4Motion do its job.

Unfortunatelly this means that ESP destroys spirited driving and does not let the car flow through corners depending solely on its 4Motion system (which is a very good one if let alone do the job)!

I have also realised that when I deactivate the ESP (at least the 1st phase of ESP, whereas ESP cannot be totally deactivated as a whole) the car flows so nice through corners that it seems to be another car; a much much better car!

So, as you can guess I want to permanently deactivate the ESP but have active at the same time the ABS unit.

Is there a way to come around this? I have read on the internet that there are some VAG (secret??) codes to come around issues like this but I have not found something yet! Or maybe something can be done through a VCDS unit, or .....?

Thanks in advance for your support.

PS. Is there a decent SW/HW combination to get some extra ponies out of this very good engine? I mean a good (value for money) combination of performance air filter+remapping+cat. back exhaust?

Vassilis


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

I have no idea, but if you have a VCDS, post the question and an auto-scan over in the Vag-Com forum. The guys from Ross-Tech will probably know if there's a coding change you can make to do what you want to do.


----------

